# How to use paypal to sell things online?



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> Hello everyone I was cleaning out my tack room today and found stuff that no one is going to use anymore and was just wondering how do you use paypal to sell things online? Sorry if I am just being a bit dopey here lol


You use paypal for payments and monetary transactions. To SELL stuff, you'd use Craigslist or Ebay. Keep in mind most Craigslist postings using Paypal as a form of payment, often end up in being flagged and your post being taken down. Another option is to find an online tack sales site. Ask around on the sales forum on here, you might find some other options I am not aware of. =)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its easy to set up a Papal account. You do have to give your bank information like account number and routing number plus a credit card. I've used it to buy and sell on Ebay for many years. I've never had a problem


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh thanks I just set up a site on Webs - Make a free website, get free hosting and just realised it has its own web store part so it won't actually be a problem but thank you guys for your help


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

As long as you have a credit card, all you need to do is go online and sign up for a paypal account.

https://www.paypal.com/ca/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_home&country_lang.x=true


----------

